# Any groups in England?



## Tumeni notes (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi, just wondering if there are any SA support groups in England, more specifically, the South East. London would be ideal.

Thanks.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Quite a few:

http://www.social-anxiety-community.org ... 4fa35&f=19

Good luck!


----------



## Tumeni notes (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi, I've not had internet access for 2 weeks, so I'm sorry about the slow responce.

Thanks for the link, the only problem is that the forum never seems to work for me.


----------



## Coup (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you for that link Amozza.


----------

